# Ultimate ? New Sports Strap.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just received a sample of these.

Much thicker than a nato or a Rhino.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The strap is in 2 pieces the bottom one fastens around your wrist first with velcro. This is elasticated and is stitched to the main part at the clasp also fastens to it with velcro.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Although it looks odd on my slim wrist it is very comfortable.

The main part fastens over the elasticated part with a very strong plastic clasp.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Max length is about 10 Inches.

All this for under Â£5 .


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sure looks like a butch strap


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is George,

I'll send one free to the first person that asks and can take a few photo's and do a better review than me.









I only have 22mm at the moment.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll have a go at writing a review of it Roy - I'm looking for a new strap for my newly beadblasted Seiko samurai - that has 22mm lugs. I'm a big fan of the Rhino strap so it would be good to test an alternative









Can take some photos of it at the weekend


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'll have a go at writing a review of it Roy - I'm looking for a new strap for my newly beadblasted Seiko samurai - that has 22mm lugs. I'm a big fan of the Rhino strap so it would be good to test an alternative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, it's in the post.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool







Thanks Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great.....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd like to read that review, looks good. Ideal for some of the "off-road" stuff I do. Always liked a good fabric strap - far less sweaty than most others.

I have one of those old Animal velcro straps, but they do get a bit niffy after a bit.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm a user of the Rhino strap as well... So I'll look forward to reading Pauls review of this interesting looking strap.























Roy:

What colours will be available? Are they going to be available in 20mm as well as the 22mm that you currently have and when are they going onto the site sales section???

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As per my phone call Roy the cheque is in the post for one for my Zeno Beobachtungsuhr 47mm. Iv`e had real problems finding a suitable non-leather strap for this watch, the rubber oyster type didn`t look right, the Rhino two piece was just too thin (looks great on the Poljot Aviator 45 though). Oh the crosses we veggie tree huggers have to bare







Anyway this one looks like its man enough for the job









Any chance of getting the heavy duty nylon straps in 22mm (also in brown 20 and/or 22mm would be great







) thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Mac,









The Nylon heavy duty's are only made in the colours and sizes that I have, sorry.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thank's Mac,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats ok Roy I`m just glad youv`e got them at all great straps great price, when I finally get this posting photos thing sorted I`m going to start a thread "In praise of Heavy Duty Nylons" ooooh matron


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Very similar strap on my trusty G-lide - great strap, nothing more comfy, because the inner velcro strap is elasticated you always have a degree of shock absorbancy (is that a real word ?) , will not chafe or rub , if it does get wet, a quick shake and it dries fast being man- made materials, and like a Nato, if a spring bar breaks you won't loose the watch.

Ideal for outdoor pursuits/gym/cycling, and it looks good too !

Down sides ?

It is a thick strap, certainly not suited to desk work, and it won't suit every watch, or thin wrists . Worst thing is it needs a third hand or a willing helper to get it on just right, although it does get a lot easier with practice.

No more waffle, for the right watch its a great style of strap that although it will take some aclimatisation, is highly recommended.

D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Dave......I can hear the Tuna can calling for new clothes









Looks good for diving...

Whats a G-Lide? looks interesting


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wear a heavy duty nylon on deployant on my beater every work day Mac. Most confortable strap I've ever worn!

I need the deployant for fast removal usually after I've got my hands covered in oil.

That strap you have there Roy does the velcro bit come off or is it stiched to the outer part?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is stitched in one place but can still be easily removed if required.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> I'm a user of the Rhino strap as well... So I'll look forward to reading Pauls review of this interesting looking strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just black 22mm to start with,

Just checked the price and they are only Â£3.95 each.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> It is stitched in one place but can still be easily removed if required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good!



Roy said:


> Just black 22mm to start with,
> 
> Just checked the price and they are only Â£3.95 each.
> 
> ...


Price is fantastic but I haven't got anything 22mm except my "4" and she's happy on tan leather.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I wear a heavy duty nylon on deployant on my beater every work day Mac. Most confortable strap I've ever worn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Paul great straps and fantastic value, Iv`e got 19,one with a deployment clasp, its just a shame they don`t make them in 22mm or brown IMHO. I look forward to trying these new ones









By the way Paul thanks for your instructions on how to post photos apart from slight glitch (my mate Bill and I`s fault) they worked perfectly. more to come next week when I get my next lesson from Yoda


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

19 now that's just silly! I have 2 (green and blue)

The instructions were put there to help members post watch pictures which we all like to see, just doing my bit for the forum really. I'm just glad they are clear enough for people to follow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> 19 now that's just silly!Â I have 2 (green and blue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a vegetarian my options are limited







I had to give up normal photography because of it when I realised film base was made from gelatine ( and no "your not ment to eat it jokes" please







)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I see, please ignore my post regarding leather in the photo forum then.

I used to be a strict no meat vegi but leather wasn't a problem for me (the cows already dead as the wife would say)

I've lapsed though, I still don't eat red meat but do eat fish and fowl.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Ah I see, please ignore my post regarding leather in the photo forum then.
> 
> I used to be a strict no meat vegi but leather wasn't a problem for me (the cows already dead as the wife would say)
> 
> ...


I actually do have one watch with a leather strap my Smiths Imperial it came with it, may have been original and was in good condition. On old watches if the strap is good condition I`d leave it on as throwing it away would be just be a waste. However if the strap is new I hand it on to someone who can use it or when ordering a new watch I try and specify non-leather or change it when the watch arrives.Its a personal thing also I really don`t like the feel of leather. I would like to say I won`t preach what ever anyone else does is up to them


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found out from the suppliers that this strap is now discontinued,
















I have bought their last eight pieces.

First come first served, Â£3.95 each, needless to say they will not going be on the site.

So there are eight still available, please email me if you want one and I'll send you a secure order link.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just found out from the suppliers that this strap is now discontinued,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















DOH!!!!! glad I put an order in already


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well just ordered one so... giving it a go as a Rhino alternate strap for a Seiko 6309...

After yesterdays intro. it must have been really bl**dy annoying to find that the strap was discontinued!!!!!!!!
















Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> After yesterdays intro. it must have been really bl**dy annoying to find that the strap was discontinued!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Mike ,


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Roy

Can't e-mail from work but please can you reserve one for me to include with my RLT-13 order.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will do Olly,


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I wear a heavy duty nylon on deployant on my beater every work day Mac. Most confortable strap I've ever worn!
> 
> I need the deployant for fast removal usually after I've got my hands covered in oil.
> 
> ...


Is the nylon strap on the watch above the one described as "Nylon Heavy Duty" at the bottom of the page here? (What colour is your? Looks green.)

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Military1.html

john


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes thats the one John and it is the green one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Darn fine straps







Oh! did I mention that I like them already?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes Mac you did! 19! I still can't imagine it, you must be keeping the manufacturer going on your own!

John I have some shots of the blue one I'll look them up.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

John LOOK HERE

I do my best to promote this strap, it really is my favorite. And easily washed as well!


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

pg tips said:


> John LOOK HERE
> 
> I do my best to promote this strap, it really is my favorite. And easily washed as well!
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody. I feel silly just ordering a Â£3 strap. I'll wait for the Clubmaster. I tried a two-piece rhino but did not like the folds at the lugs ...

http://www.timefactors.com/images/80702pc-3.jpg

... whereas in the â€˜heavy dutyâ€™ one there is no fold at the lugs. I didnâ€™t know about the inserts ... nice idea. The matt 20mm buckle from the rhino has gone straight onto the RLT brown flieger (all I want now is matt screws).



Roy said:


> Yes thats the one John and it is the green one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the site it says 'olive' ... I have tried a green Nato and I found it a bit too bright. The â€˜heavy dutyâ€™ olive, looks darker than the green Nato.

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

abraxas said:


> On the site it says 'olive' ... I have tried a green Nato and I found it a bit too bright. The â€˜heavy dutyâ€™ olive, looks darker than the green Nato.
> 
> john
> 
> ...


The green HDN is darker then the Nato much nicer colour IMHO


----------

